# Android baut mist -> SD Karte unformatierbar!



## Wincenty (23. September 2012)

Wie schon im Titel zu lesen muss ich jetzt ehrlich sagen: entweder ist es das Samsung Galaxy S2 was fürn Arsch ist, aber ich glaube eher es ist das scheiß OS schuld also Android!

Des PCs Windows ist des Smartphones Android.

Gibt es noch keine Alternative zu Android so ähnlich wie Linux?

Zu besagtem Problem:

Ich hab mir ne Hama 8GB Micro SD zugelegt um den Speicher der Galaxy zu erweitern. Eingelegt ohne Probleme alles super. Verschiebe auch meine Bilder und Musik darüber.
Und jetzt irgendwann wollte ich mal Musik hören aber da kam die Fehlermeldung so in der Art USB-Speicher beschädigt oder so was nun hab ich die SD Karte auf dem Krüppel-Androiden formatiert und jetzt heißt es leere SD-Karte. Wollte eben neue Lieder drauf kopieren und da stell ich fest: ich hab kein Zugriff auf die SD.

Mal schnell gegoogelt, 1000 Infos aber irgendwie nix konkretes dabei - auf einmal gehts und dann wird nicht gesagt was gemacht wurde.

Dann sagte einer: mit der Digitalkamera könne man so gut wie jede SD platt machen, versucht und what happen? meine Fuji hängt sich beim formatieren auf. Windoof bekommt über explorer und sowie verwalten auf Computer die SD net klein, da wurde n Programm von Panasonic names SDformatierer oder so empfohlen, probiert: Android says: **** Off! You won't formate this SD-Card! Ja genau das Programm bekam die SD auch net klein.

Ich werd wahnsinnig: da kauf ich mir bei MM eine doch recht teure Micro-SD legt die in ein Krüppelsystem namens Android rein und schon ist das Geld und die viele Zeit futsch

Android kann man in die Tonne kloppen erst nach nem update vom Bastard Android ging die Verbindung Handy-PC via USB nicht mehr und jetzt kann ich noch nicht mal mehr ne SD nutzen.

Gibs irgendwie einen Formatinator? Der ALLES restlos totalitär formatiert? n Bulldozer wäre mir sogar recht.

[Edit1:] Nein der Riegel für SD KartenSchreibschutz ist oben also offen

[Edit2:] mit dem Befehl in der cmd: M: /FS:fat32 konnte ich ebenfalls nicht formatieren

[Edit3:] mit: FORMAT M: ging auch nix Fehlermeldung: Fehler im IOCTL-Aufruf


----------



## JimSim (23. September 2012)

Tja, dann scheint wohl die SD Karte kaputt zu sein. Das hat mit Android nichts zu tun...

EDIT:
Zumindest wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe und weder Smartphone, noch Kamera, noch PC irgendwie zugriff auf die SD Karte kriegen konnten. Das war zwischen den ganzen Kraftausdrücken nicht ganz so leicht herauszulesen.

EDIT2: 
Und Android ist Linux...


----------



## Timsu (23. September 2012)

Wincenty schrieb:


> Gibs irgendwie einen Formatinator? Der ALLES restlos totalitär formatiert? n Bulldozer wäre mir sogar recht.


 Ich kann nicht mehr

Hasta La Vista SD-CARD!


Würde auch auf eine defekte Speicherkarte tippen.


----------



## kaepernickus (24. September 2012)

Ist ja schön und gut, dass du dich gleich auf das "scheiß" Android einschießt. 
Aber ja, das klingt vielmehr nach defekter SD Card.

Beim Trouble-Shooting sollte man ALLE möglichen Fehlerquellen in Betracht ziehen.


----------



## ile (24. September 2012)

Android soll schuld sein? So einen populistischen Bullshit hört man selten.  

Solch sdkarten gehen manchmal kaputt, hatte ich auch schon. Das ist billige, preisorientierte Massenware. Was erwartest du? Da ist Garantie drauf, also keine Panik.


----------



## Wincenty (24. September 2012)

KillDisk hat auch nix bewirkt,

wenn Android Linux ist dann ist ja nicht so doll geworden find ich, was aber komisch ist das Android alle Apps die auf der SD ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken ohne Probs laufen lassen kann.

Also wenn die SD wirklich am A sein soll dann hat aber Hama sehr schlecht ihre Obsoleszenz dafür berechnet denn die Karte hat noch nicht mal 3 Monate auf dem Buckel der Kreis  mit ner Zahl steht ja für die Klasse - also ne 4.

Ach hät ich blos ne 16GB MicroSD damals im Aldi für 10-20€ erwischt, dann wären die 15€ für den Schrott ja nett gegangen.

Und das mir Android auf den Kicker geht geht nicht nur auf die defekte SD zurück. Ich hatte/habe noch viele weitere kleinere sowie größere Ärgernisse mit dem OS.


----------



## McClaine (24. September 2012)

Will dich nicht angreifen oder so, aber die meisten Probleme verursacht sich der User selber und nicht die Software oder Hardware 
kauf ne gängige mSdhc und das ding lässt sich sogar formatieren, glaubs mir


----------



## Koyote (24. September 2012)

Wincenty schrieb:
			
		

> KillDisk hat auch nix bewirkt,
> 
> wenn Android Linux ist dann ist ja nicht so doll geworden find ich, was aber komisch ist das Android alle Apps die auf der SD ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken ohne Probs laufen lassen kann.
> 
> ...



Dann kauf dir ein iPhone wenn du nicht in der Lage bist mit Android umzugehen  

In deinen Posts suchst du ja echt ohne Pause nen Schuldigen... Das Du das Problem bist, kam dir noch nicht in den Sinn?


----------



## Minga_Bua (24. September 2012)

Wie sagte mal ein Kumpel zu mir der im Computerladen in der Werkstat arbeitet.. Ahja.. In 99% der Fälle ist der User das "defekte Teil"


----------



## fL!nT (24. September 2012)

Moin,die SD Karte ist definitiv defekt!Ich hatte das selbe Problem mit der HAMA micro SD.Sie funktionierte bei mir ganze 2 Tage und dann wurde sie einfach nicht mehr in meinem Galaxy angezeigt,als ob sie nicht vorhanden wäre .
Geh sie umtauschen,habe ich damals auch gemacht und kaufe dir eine verünftige (auch etwas teurere-SanDisk -) mikro SD und schon funzt es .
Die SanDisk habe ich jetzt schon in mein 2. Galaxy übernommen und sie rennt ohne Probleme !


----------



## Wincenty (24. September 2012)

fL!nT schrieb:


> Moin,die SD Karte ist definitiv defekt!Ich hatte das selbe Problem mit der HAMA micro SD.Sie funktionierte bei mir ganze 2 Tage und dann wurde sie einfach nicht mehr in meinem Galaxy angezeigt,als ob sie nicht vorhanden wäre .
> Geh sie umtauschen,habe ich damals auch gemacht und kaufe dir eine verünftige (auch etwas teurere-SanDisk -) mikro SD und schon funzt es .
> Die SanDisk habe ich jetzt schon in mein 2. Galaxy übernommen und sie rennt ohne Probleme !


 
Sieht ja so aus als ob Hama was nicht gut könnte. 

ehh wie soll ich daran Schuld sein das die SD defekt ist? Die SD Karte ist aus der Packung DIREKT ins Handy gewandert und hatte auch ne Zeit lang dort gearbeitet. Erst als ich mal wieder Musik hören wollte hat die Hama den Diesnt quittiert. Und ich habe auch nur die Lieder und paar Bilder vom internen Speicher des Handy auf die SD verschoben und es hatte anfangs keine Probleme gemacht.

Ob ich mit Android umgehen kann? Erkläre mir mal wieso ich ohne Probleme unter Android 4.0 mit USB-Kabel das Handy am PC anschließen konnte aber DIREKT nach dem Update auf Android 4.1 ging nix mehr? Und ich bin nicht der einzige mit besagtem USB-Problem.

Zu iPhone: Lieber spring ich von ner Brücke als wieder n Apple-Ding zu nutzen.

@Minga_Bua: sowas kannst du per PN schicken sowas ist für andere Leute die eventuel ein ähnliches Problem haben mehr als desinformativ und gibt eher den Eindruck eines geistig stehen geblieben Landei.

Das ich so "Wortkarg" umgegangen bin ist meine Sache vor allem wenn man plötzlich so ne Meldung bekommt, wenn man was machen will und besagtes Produkt ja beinahe "jungfräulich" ist.

Wenn du so ein Problem hast wirst du wette ich sogar drauf NICHT ruhig bleiben! Vor allem wenn man bereits nen harten Tag hinter sich hat und sich mit letzten Kräften auf den Nächsten vorbereitet. Die Leute die sowas beruflich machen sind ausgeschlossen, denn die sitzen nur rum und freuen sich wenn sich ein Problem in die Länge zieht denn das bedeutet Cash-Flow. Und für so n Firlefanz geh ich nicht mehr zum PC-Techniker. Die haben mir schon mal mehr als 100€ aus der Tasche gezogen und  das Problem war NICHT beseitigt.


Was mich eigentlich wundert fällt mir ein wieso macht eigentlich das Handy keine Anstallten die SD zu formatieren wenn sie doch defekt ist und der Vorgang daher nicht abschließbar ist?


----------



## JimSim (24. September 2012)

Zur PC-Erkennproblematik:
Weil durch das Update Windows die Hardware ID nicht mehr erkennt. Treiber deinstallieren und neu installieren. Neustarten. Und dann erkennt dein PC das Smartphone wieder.

Und was die SD-Karte betrifft:
Ich weiß nicht was du meinst mit deiner letzten Frage. Wenn das Ding defekt ist, warum sollte das Handy das dann formatieren? Das repariert sie ja nicht...


----------



## Wincenty (25. September 2012)

Was ich ja nicht versteh ist warum nur das Handy sich nicht aufhängt oder ne Fehlermeldung nicht ausgibt weil das Ding ja defekt ist. Der zieht die Formatierung komplett durch ohne irgendeine Fehlermeldung oder sonstiges.


----------



## fL!nT (25. September 2012)

@Wincenty 

Google mal Hama SD für Smartphone bzw. Galaxy s 1,2 oder 3 . Du wirst Dich wundern!.
Die micro SD von Hama taugen anscheinend nicht viel für Telefone .Da gibt es allerhand Berichte im Netz von Leuten mit den selben Problemen wie Du und ich sie auch hatten.
Wie gesagt Umtauschen und gut ist .


----------



## danomat (25. September 2012)

jo, einfach austauschen oder neuen kaufen, bei mydealz sind immer welche sehr günstig im angebot



Wincenty schrieb:


> Gibs irgendwie einen Formatinator? Der ALLES restlos totalitär formatiert? n Bulldozer wäre mir sogar recht.




sry für OT, aber :
ZU GEIL

Bitte PCGH

Gibts nicht irgendeinen Award, z.b bester Kommentar des Jahres oder so? ich kann nicht mehr XDDDDDD


----------

